# Basic Question - Rain??



## Banther (May 17, 2008)

I only been saltwater and pier fishing for a short time. But how does rain affect fishing? Is there any type you can fish for in this weather?


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

Rain doesnt really affect fishing unless you get muddy water. Sometimes the rain picks things up and the fishing is better. Its the wind and waves that you gotta worry about.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Rain? No problem. Lightning? That's another story!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

if it's a lot of rain in a short period of time, it makes it very hard to catch bait, from what i've seen, cigs,hardtails and ly's will all swim deeper, and it seems like the bite shuts off,

the tarpon bite is out of control in the rain however.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Banther (5/23/2009)*I only been saltwater and pier fishing for a short time. But how does rain affect fishing? Is there any type you can fish for in this weather?


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic346055-15-1.aspx


----------



## Banther (May 17, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------

